
The Weight I Carry: What it’s like to be too big in America - gadders
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/01/weight-loss-essay-tomlinson/579832/
======
benj111
Should we be viewing obesity as 2 distinct things? Obesity as addiction, and
obesity as poor diet/lack of exercise.

It seems to me that the 'cure' for one isn't the cure for the other. And it
doesn't help either to conflate the 2.

